# Pier fishing



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

I was thinking about going from a spinning to a casting reel for my ancor rod. I was wondering if I could get some good ideas for a reel. It is just going to be for my ancor rod so I didnt want to spen alot of money. Any help would be great.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

If you want to switch I'd look for a used Daiwa Slosh or SHV both are tough and can take the punishment of pier fishing.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Plus with a Diawa 30 you will have a reel for surf fishing too


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is what we mostly use, the slosh30, sealine-x 30shv/sha. Great reels and the price tag is not out of line.

Robert


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

love my 7500 abu for my anchor rod which is a 2pc 1pc


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah go with a 30 slosh or any sealine really
they are cheap and awesome i have one on my 10ft stump heaver


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*anchor reels*

How far do you folks throw the anchor? And. what type of wear and tear, does the reel really take? Just curious :fishing:thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Anchor Reel*

The reel is subjected the most when reeling in the heavy anchor sinker when finished fishing. Otherwise, it is subject to very little wear because of the limited casting involved. JMHO C2


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I use a 525Mag and a SLOSH30 as my anchor reels. Both work well for the application, though the SLOSH is cheaper and more rugged.

I'd think the reel is subjected to the most pressure during the day and while you are taking down your rig. The reel spends the entire day locked down with considerable pressure on the spool for hours at a time. And when you're pulling your anchor the drag stays locked down, plus you grip the spool with your thumb to keep it from slipping while you haul the anchor out of the sand. Once you get the anchor pulled all you have is a speedy retrieve, just like trying to reel in a bottom rig over snags. That is where the high gear ratio of the SLOSH and 525 come in handy.

The parts I keep a very close eye on in my anchor reels are, in order: spool shaft, main gear shaft, pinion gear, main gear and drag wheel.

Evan


----------



## sandlapper (Feb 6, 2010)

hey everyone new to saltwater fishing and loving it. I do alot of surf fishing in charleston near the lighthouse and i'm catching alot of fish but can someone explain this anchor rod system to me?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Anchor*

To answer your question about the Anchor Rod, I moved it to the General Fishing forum because it seems like I'm trying to hijack a distance casting forum which I'm not. C2


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

sandlapper its pertaining to a pin rig which is further explained here http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=54277


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

i say go with either a sha 20 or a blue yonder/chrome rocket. i have used the avet sx mc cast for my anchor reel this past year but i would recomend a blue yonder


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if you decide on a slosh,i have one for sale for $75 shipped paypal
i also have a newell which might even be better for your purpose.
the newell is s235-5 and is $100 shipped paypal
both are in excellent condition.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

slosh has been sold but still have newell.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

am listing newell in marketplace
so if you do want it you will have to go there.


----------

